

LabCures: research crowdfunding by lab, not by project - exratione
https://labcures.com/

======
exratione
This very recently launched crowdfunding site is a spin-off venture [1] of the
Bay Area based Buck Institute for Research on Aging [2].

A bunch of people (such as the folk at experiment.com ) are in search of the
magic bullet that makes KickStarter-like crowdfunding work well for research.
I don't think a straight port can work, as the incentives and motivations are
all very different. But I'm optimistic that someone will find the magic recipe
that will open the floodgates.

This is an age of distintermediation, and crowdfunding seems like something
that will inevitably take over a chunk of the sort of research fundraising
that presently flows through big per-disease charities. But do people who go
beyond a nebulous support for curing a specific disease really want to pick
and choose projects, or are they happier rooting for teams? If the latter,
science crowdfunding may inevitably shift in the direction of a LabCures-like
approach.

[1]: [http://www.marinij.com/novato/ci_26246445/new-buck-
institute...](http://www.marinij.com/novato/ci_26246445/new-buck-institute-
spinoff-will-use-internet-solicit)

[2]: [http://www.buckinstitute.org/](http://www.buckinstitute.org/)

